# BeachJets at CIR



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

The racing was close all day long in both classes. They open body rule for the MT class was a big hit, and some really great classics were seen tearing up the track. The Tjets were fast in both mains, and the group has really taken a liking to the technical nature of the track. Good blend of speed and technical challenge. A couple of interior walls were removed on the white lane, which improved the view for the drivers. The B-main had a pause after the 1st lane rotation as a thunderstorm gave a momentary power outage. Everybody took it in stride, and we gave out the race prizes in the lull. The racing resumed quickly, and the marshals soon got bored as the drivers were doing a fantastic job. James put on a fast paced charge that was something to see. The A-main proved to be just as exciting with the lead swapping several times. Ray pulled ahead and added another victory mug to his collection. James got 2nd from the B-main, followed closely by Jeff then Bubba. The short track battle continues at Tom's for the final Tjet race of the season. Can anybody stop Ray?? 
Full pictorial race report:
http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/4-23-16.html


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

What front ends are on the beach jets?


----------

